# Deep snow removal



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is my situation. I own 570 acres of land that I need to keep plowed. We currently have a jd 450 g dozer. There is probably 3 miles of roads and a dozer is pretty slow. I need something that can plow up to 2 feet of snow and faster than a dozer. What do you guys recommend? I am thinking a truck tractor or wheel loader. I have a 06 jd 4320 at my other property but it struggles with 2 feet of snow without tire chains on.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Plowing 570 acres????


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What about a backhoe?
Plenty of uses for one of those. wish I had 570 acres.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Something with 100% traction...

Flat? Hills? Budget?

Old muni truck?

Grader?

Plow like @4x4Farmer is getting for his loader?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

3 miles. You need a duramax with a 9'2vxt. 
No problem.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about a backhoe?
> Plenty of uses for one of those. wish I had 570 acres.


Backhoes suck even on a paved lot...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is there a 2' trigger?

In other words why do you wait till there's 2 feet of snow on the road to plow next question where are you located that you always have 2 feet of snow on your road ?

I guy can easily do it with a three-quarter ton pick up if he doesn't wait till there's 2 feet of snow on the ground and even then 2 feet of light snow a pick up truck should be able to handle with ease.

How Is the tractor set up,are the wheels filled with calcium? what's wrong with leaving chains on it all winter? what attachment are you using to move the snow?

When we have acreage to plow we use one of these


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sicard truck with a blower


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Backhoes suck even on a paved lot...


He's not on a paved lot, he's on 570 acres, and although Wisconsin is the Midwest, I'd be willing to be they can drive on a little bit of packed snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Why is there a 2' trigger?
> 
> In other words why do you wait till there's 2 feet
> View attachment 198204


Because it's not a zero tolerance, duh...


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

The reason every now and then 2 feet of snow pile up is because I live in a different part of the state and cannot always get there in time to plow. The only time that has happened is last year so now I am looking for a better solution


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Also my budget is around 40 grand. I will look into a duramax and a 570 backhoe


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not sure a big blower would be much faster than a dozer with 2' or more. 

Blowers are great because they don't leave berms, but when operating they are seldom faster than walking speed. A blower with a dedicated 300-400 hp blower motor (sicard, oshkosh, vohl, etc.) which will be about 20K-30K used, might move 2000 tons of snow per hour. 

2'x16000'x20' = 640000 ft^3, or 2000 tons at a 10:1 snow/water ratio, so it would take about an hour to do the roads in an ideal circumstance, and probably 90 minutes in the real world.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A loader, or grader with a henke folding v plow?
When I was a kid, a grader with a v plow would open roads an FWD truck with a v couldn't. 
One of my yooper buddies uses a single axle dump with a 10' v plow to open cottage roads, etc. Might be all you need?


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Any brand recommendations? How many hours do they last?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

An old municiple dump truck with a front blade or v blade, lots of weight in the box and tire chains if its not leaving the property.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> Any brand recommendations? How many hours do they last?


You could open a whole new can of worms asking for brands of truck plows. Everyone has their preferences. If you go this route, go with whatever the local plow shop sells and will service. 
Maybe look at municipal auctions for a truck with plow. They go relatively cheap.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Logan13362 said:


> Also my budget is around 40 grand. I will look into a duramax and a 570 backhoe


Did you say 80 the first time? I know I'm going crazy but I could have swore I saw 80


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

With 570 acres I would think there's a need for equipment...that being said what equipment is tops on your want list?
Hell a skid with blower would be slow but could be used for a lot of other things. 
A home or loader with v blade would work but be slow also
Like stated even a truck with v plow on it would work in a pinch

If it were me and my land I'd buy a v plow for my truck and use it most of the time. The rest of the time Id use a skid steer with a blower and then I would use the skid for other jobs throughout the year.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Are international’s any good? There are a lot near me with about 50,000 miles.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Also can skid steer with a v plow plow up to 20-24 inches of snow? If so what horsepower would be needed? Sorry for all the questions I am new to this.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> Also can skid steer with a v plow plow up to 20-24 inches of snow? If so what horsepower would be needed? Sorry for all the questions I am new to this.


No it would struggle unless it's a big machine with a small v plow


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It doesn't have enough speed to roll the snow off to the side


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

There is a bobcat 873 by me would that be big enough?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Logan13362 said:


> There is a bobcat 873 by me would that be big enough?


In general, can never hurt to get the biggest equipment you can afford in terms of capability. You'll never be operating equipment and be thinking "damn....this is just working too good"

Can you rent equipment in your area to try out different pieces before actually buying something?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Logan13362 said:


> There is a bobcat 873 by me would that be big enough?


I wouldn't.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

What do you guys think of 244 loader


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here you go.
https://r.www.ironplanet.com/landin...MIuPz42-aU5gIVTv7jBx1sXgXbEAQYASABEgKDlvD_BwE

https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...352857/2016-deere-772gp?ST=wisconsin&CTRY=usa


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Logan13362 said:


> What do you guys think of 244 loader


They're very nice. Not sure how well it would work on 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

The only problem with a grader is there are many buildings. (There is a 5000 tap vacuum maple operation on part of the property). And there are 7 pump stations I have to plow around and a grader would not be maneuverable.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

If I got the 244 I would put a 9 for vplow on it to help it out. I would also use chains


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

9 ft***


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

The 244 is a nice compact machine and would be maneuverable, especially with a folding v plow.

I've even plowed deep snow with a telescoping forklift with a loader bucket. Anything is possible.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think a 244 with chains would be any faster than the 450. Your talking about 2' of snow. You have to keep the weight factor in mind. You need something heavy if you want to go to a wheeled machine.

244 would be great if you could plow with the storm. Nothing will be real fast in 2' of snow with a $40K budget. If I was staying warm in that 450 that may be your best bet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Logan13362 said:


> If I got the 244 I would put a 9 for vplow on it to help it out. I would also use chains


Snow tyres for sure and possibly chains.

I'd look bigger...like a 444.

244s are better tool carriers than loaders.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

So, would you have other uses for whatever you but? If not, with a $40k budget I would think you could pay someone local to plow for several seasons.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> So, would you have other uses for whatever you but? If not, with a $40k budget I would think you could pay someone local to plow for several seasons.


 Yes somebody that could plow with the storm. If I got to be in 2' of snow I would take that dozer in high gear and wide open.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

I am thinking I will buy a utv with a plow for stuff around buildings and use the 450 for the roads


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Terex-72-61-Wheel-Loader/192947572567 You could buy this for under sale price with mobilization to your site. To loud for pushing snow in the city's not desirable. It's got the grunt and the weight you need, a pusher and a set of chains you could be set up for half or a little more than budget. Parts should not be a issue and cheap to repair.

You should be able to use it for other than snow with the acreage you own.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Would a skidsteer with a snowblower do the trick? 
Ik not sure that would be faster than the dozer but would easily do two feet of show without a hiccup.

if you were to go on average 2 miles per hour and you had 3 miles to do , you would have to go up and back to clear the road/driveway 
So the entire job would take 3 hours (total of six miles) 
Possibly faster this is only theory as ive never actually timed how fast (ground speed) I can go with a skid steer and blower.
It’s probably faster than 2 mph.
I know in the Rockies the skidsteer/tractor with blower is faster and preferred to the plow , but we were not necessarily clearing “roads” per se. (there WERE roads as part of the work but not solely or specifically) 

how long does it take to do with a dozer?
If it’s more than three a skidsteer and blower (or a tractor) is definitely faster... plus you don’t have build up of snow storage issues as you can put it where you want and pretty damn far away.

as far as 40 grand goes, you’d definitely need to look at a used skidsteer or tractor, but that might not be that hard to find 

I think (If I recall correctly) you should be able to find a Blower attachment for 10k or a bit less.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'm not sure a big blower would be much faster than a dozer with 2' or more.
> 
> Blowers are great because they don't leave berms, but when operating they are seldom faster than walking speed. A blower with a dedicated 300-400 hp blower motor (sicard, oshkosh, vohl, etc.) which will be about 20K-30K used, might move 2000 tons of snow per hour.
> 
> 2'x16000'x20' = 640000 ft^3, or 2000 tons at a 10:1 snow/water ratio, so it would take about an hour to do the roads in an ideal circumstance, and probably 90 minutes in the real world.


Well 90 minutes for 3 miles two feet deep isn't exactly "slow"
If you used a plow you might be faster the first couple times but as you mentioned berms/snow storage would play a pretty decent role later in the season...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> There is a bobcat 873 by me would that be big enough?


Yes
More than likely 
But does it have a cab/door with it?

it's miserable running a blower without the front door


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

873 with a blower-even a hi-flo blower-is not going to be faster than a dozer with 2 feet of snow. 

It's going to be slower than emptying a Western Striker...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 873 with a blower-even a hi-flo blower-is not going to be faster than a dozer with 2 feet of snow.
> 
> It's going to be slower than emptying a Western Striker...


Yea 
About 3 hours is what I figured

How long is it taking with the dozer tho?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> Yea
> About 3 hours is what I figured
> 
> How long is it taking with the dozer tho?


The OP said 3 hours.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's my 2 cents. Seeing you already have the JD 450 is to keep it and buy a 4X4 pickup with a blade (probably a Vee) Use the pickup 95% of the time for everything less than 2 feet and the dozer for that once a year or so time. The pickup could do all the detail work around the buildings and with a set of chains it could probably do some larger amounts on the roadway.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I think Lapeer's suggestion is the most practical. 

However, if you have the need for it, a larger telehandler would also work, and would be faster than a dozer or skidsteer. Something around 25K lb, with about 120-150 hp.


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

How long of a push are we talking about? I don't see a snow blower (no matter how huge) being practical unless its throwing snow into a dump truck. Same thing with a plow truck on a 2' snow event. Making wind rows and/or using a snow blower will only compact the snow and make it more difficult to move. I'd look at a wheel loader with a pusher bucket. Should be faster than a dozer. If I understand correctly, we are talking about plowing a farm field? Sounds a bit odd. I would also be concerned about the ground not being frozen and getting stuck. Especially if a large snow event hits early in the year before sufficient frost depth has built up. The snow would act as an insulator and keep the ground from freezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thrifty Garage said:


> How long of a push are we talking about?





Logan13362 said:


> here is probably 3 miles of roads


I'm going to go out on a limb and say approximately 3 miles.



Thrifty Garage said:


> using a snow blower will only compact the snow and make it more difficult to move.


Umm....the whole idea of a snowblower is to get rid of the snow the first time you're touching it...unless you're moving\removing piles.



Thrifty Garage said:


> I'd look at a wheel loader with a pusher bucket.


A push box for 3 miles? With 2' of snow?



Thrifty Garage said:


> If I understand correctly, we are talking about plowing a farm field?





Logan13362 said:


> (There is a 5000 tap vacuum maple operation on part of the property). And there are 7 pump stations I have to plow around


Pretty sure he isn't farming that many maple trees. Or plowing, planting and harvesting around them.



Thrifty Garage said:


> Sounds a bit odd.


Because it is odd...he isn't plowing 570 acres. If he were, a loader with a push box would still be impractical with 2' of snow.



Thrifty Garage said:


> The snow would act as an insulator and keep the ground from freezing.


Who knew...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EDIT: Scratch my post... I missed that it was a 2006 4320. I was thinking it was a 70's 4320 ag tractor


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Logan13362 said:


> Are international's any good? There are a lot near me with about 50,000 miles.


Depends on the motor and if it has a Navistar sticker on it


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Let me clarify it is a maple syrup operation with roads going throughout it.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

We have about 20 inches right now and will get there Saturday to see how long it will take.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> Let me clarify it is a maple syrup operation with roads going throughout it.


I think most of us figured that out.
So you want to keep it clear so you aren't trying to clear it all at once when the sap starts flowing?
Any logging going on in the off season? If so, maybe something you can use there as well would work?


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

No professional logging but we do occasionally cut downed maple and oak for firewood. The reason we need it open is for maintenance. We have to check on the lines every week or two to get trees that fell on them off. Also like you said we don’t want a ton of snow right before we tap.


----------



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

Also we go there for vacation some weekends. Mostly because there is more than just a syrup operation. The operation only takes up mane 75 to 100 acres. The rest is all woods and a couple openings.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> Also we go there for vacation some weekends. Mostly because there is more than just a syrup operation. The operation only takes up mane 75 to 100 acres. The rest is all woods and a couple openings.


Sounds nice...no or few neighbors


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Time to think outside the box, instead of moving the snow why not get a used SnoCat and drive on top of the snow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wardens grandpa uses a NH TV6070 with a HLA 10’ blade mounted to the loader to plow aboot 4miles of road on the place , plowing paths to feed oot hay on and plowing hay stack yards. Tires are wet and weighted and haven’t had a need for chains.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

here ya go
https://bid.teitsworth.com/auction/138/item/45?offset=45


----------

